# Abscess Bleeding and stuff



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

okay so Kumo (Coo Moe) was sitting in his litter box and was scratching himself looking rather relaxed, he then yawned and i saw the bottom of the abscess, it was a white colour, then when he clamped his mouth shut after yawning he accidently bit it and it started to bleed, he just licked it away and went to his bed and went to sleep. that was earlier today and so i was feeding his at around 6 tonight and i left the room to watch some tv, but when i cam back in the room it was bleeding more so i started to wipe it away.

does this popping twice today mean its going away or does it mean that he could be getting sicker? but he was overly happy and active this morning and i was really excited because he was so happy and cuddly. he was obviously feeling way better this morning and so i dont know what to think, is he getting better or should i take him to the vet on tuesday?

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Happy Easter Everyone!
~Love Kumo


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't have experience with this, but hopefully someone with experience will be along shortly. Hang in there. You're doing a great job!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

id say take him to the vet regardless. If he had an absess it needs to be looked at


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Abscesses don't usually go away without antibiotic or cleaning and topical medicine. I agree he needs to see a vet.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

To me it means that it is getting worse, it continues to fill with pus and when pressure is applied it bursts. This will only open the wound and allow debris and bacteria to continue to get into the wound. It needs to be cleaned, and the hedgehog needs medication to get better. 

Is this hedgehog normally cuddly? Or is he normally active and busy? Hedgehogs hide illness. Many can be quite sick and will continue to do hedgehog things. Often by the time they act sick they are seriously ill. A hedgehog who is normally active and an explorer who is snugly, to me, means it is feeling sick.

I would get him in for medical treatment.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree he needs treatment so i will see if we can get him in on tuesday, but i woke up this morning and the swelling has gone down again. my mom lived on a farm her whole life and had all sorts of animals and has had experience with small animals having these, Guinea pigs, rabbits, all those small animals and their abscess went away on thier own. she says if they are prone to tooth abscess's that in the wild they would have to let it heal on its own, but im not sure. right now its 9:40 am here and my younger sister just brought him over to me in his travel bus ( a small bus that he travels in, made for guinea pigs) and it is bleeding again so ya...


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Hedgehogs are different that other domesticated small mammals. African pygmy hedgehogs don't exist in the wild, so what your hedgie is experiencing does not apply to a wild animal. Like everyone else is saying, I would have it checked out by a vet sooner rather than later. I would worry about any sort of infection that close to the jaw bone. If left unchecked, whatever bacteria is in the abscess could make it's way to the bone...which would be very, very bad. 

Poor little guy. Keep us updated!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Is the abscess draining into his mouth? If it is then he's ingesting all the bacteria etc from it and he could very easily become septic. I grew up on a farm as well, and also had a farm in the past, and I'm an Animal Heath Technician. I can honestly say that 90% of abcesses need to be cleaned out and treated with antibiotics to heal up completely. In the wild a hedgehog with a tooth abscess would probably die quite quickly. He needs to see a vet as soon as you can get him in. If it is a tooth causing the abscess it will never heal until the tooth is treated or removed.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks guys im going to try to get an appointment for tomorrow sometime, thats when the vets around her open up again, they should be glad no ones dog or something was attacked or something or those vets would be in trouble


----------

